# Pulcher and setup.



## bliss (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got this girl today.  She has already taken to her new house.    Just thought I would share.  

She's in need of a good molt (and a male!).  I haven't seen many pulcher around lately...


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## bliss (Aug 11, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Pretty:drool::drool::drool::drool:


Thanks.  She'll be looking _very_ nice after a molt.


----------



## NikiP (Aug 11, 2010)

:drool: I'm counting you or Redneck to get to breeding these guys


----------



## Redneck (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice! Though.. I am curious.. She does not have any black on the rump.. Gorgeous either way..  If you find a male before me let me know! 



NikiP said:


> :drool: I'm counting you or Redneck to get to breeding these guys


Im already looking for a male.. My girl is ready!


----------



## bliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Very nice! *Though.. I am curious.. She does not have any black on the rump*.. Gorgeous either way..  If you find a male before me let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Im already looking for a male.. My girl is ready!


She does, but little... I think it's just that she needs to molt.  

I wish I could find a juvie male, or a sling lot to raise or something... lol


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

bliss said:


> She does, but little... I think it's just that she needs to molt.
> 
> I wish I could find a juvie male, or a sling lot to raise or something... lol


How big is she? We are both in the same boat with looking for a male..  hopefully before my girl gets to far into her molt cycle I can find a decent male to pair with her.. Then maybe... Just maybe... I can get a nice little egg sac.. If I do.. The hard part is getting rid of the slings.. Not that people dont want them.. I am sure I could sell or trade them fast... But.. I am not sure I could actually part with them... 

Best of luck finding you a male & breeding if you plan to do so..


----------



## bliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> How big is she? We are both in the same boat with looking for a male..  hopefully before my girl gets to far into her molt cycle I can find a decent male to pair with her.. Then maybe... Just maybe... I can get a nice little egg sac.. If I do.. The hard part is getting rid of the slings.. Not that people dont want them.. I am sure I could sell or trade them fast... But.. I am not sure I could actually part with them...
> 
> Best of luck finding you a male & breeding if you plan to do so..


This girl is right at the 6" mark.  

I'm really hoping that a male comes along right after my female molts...  if that happens, it will be smooth sailing, i've already got one of the huge 90quart sterilite tubs that I would use for a breeding box.. 

I hear what you mean.  Knowing how scarce they are now, I would definitely hold back at least 25%-33% of the sack.  Maybe more than that depending on how many are in the sack.  


And to be honest, right now I wouldn't mind sitting back, relaxing and just finding a couple more females before I try this project.  More mating sized females = more chances at success, so i've learned.  But, once again, can't find any... I'm lucky I got this one.

Hey! If you find a male, don't be hoggin' him for yourself, now!  lol  Surely if you find a good male you could send him to a few other arachnomembers that have females...


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a few pairs but my males are not mature.  Now that I know where the females are I'll keep y'all in mind when my little bucko's mature.  Bliss, you found a beauty there.  Di


----------



## CAK (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in the similar boat to Di.  I have 2 penultimate boys as well.  At lease I suspect they are penultimate.  I have a big girl as well and she is gorgeous!  I love that fade to black on the abdomen!!!!   :drool:


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Very nice! Though.. I am curious.. She does not have any black on the rump.. Gorgeous either way..  If you find a male before me let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Im already looking for a male.. My girl is ready!


Hey! slap me if im being silly! is that not T gigas!?

I have both adult female! The pic is T Gigas!

The Pulcher is a little diff to this girl! not just the blocks on abdomen!


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 12, 2010)

Note the black color blocks on Bliss's girl's legs which your photo doesn't have.  side by side the two are really very different.  Di


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

dianedfisher said:


> Note the black color blocks on Bliss's girl's legs which your photo doesn't have.  side by side the two are really very different.  Di


Pulcher dont have any black on legs!!! thats where the hair has rubbed off! you will notice some hair missing on carapace aswell! Or should it have black there too!lol! she is due for a molt!

Good obsevation but not correct!

Sweet!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

Well shoot... Here is my girl... Sorry.. No handling for me.. I shoot through the glass..


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

Great pic Tommy!

She is beautifull!

Ive just had a good look at my two females! My two are not that diff from eachother! and my Gigas looks exactly like the op pulcher!(espacialy couse it hasnt any black on abdomen!) but one diff!
The diff that clears this up!
My T gigas has orange spinnerets! The Pulcher's are black!

Sweet! Sorted!


----------



## toidy (Aug 15, 2010)

hi guys. just want to share my baby. hope her partner will be ready by next week. i'm also power feeding her just to be sure


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate everyone who has a P. pulcher. I have not been able to find a female or a sling since I have been looking which was..January maybe? :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

*Gorgeous T and set up! My P. pulcher female is 3.5" or so now... lovely girl! I can't wait for her to grow up. Yall need to announce when you get slings though.. I definitely want more!  *


----------



## Redneck (Aug 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Gorgeous T and set up! My P. pulcher female is 3.5" or so now... lovely girl! I can't wait for her to grow up. Yall need to announce when you get slings though.. I definitely want more!  *


Why dont you just send you lady over to me? What! I thought it was a good idea... ;P


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Why dont you just send you lady over to me? What! I thought it was a good idea... ;P


Tommy yesterday I really thought to myself. "Ya know, I wonder how much I would pay for a female P. pulcher when I finally find one?" So Tommy I have $300 how about it?  I really wish I would actually pay that much. lol.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 15, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Tommy yesterday I really thought to myself. "Ya know, I wonder how much I would pay for a female P. pulcher when I finally find one?" So Tommy I have $300 how about it?  I really wish I would actually pay that much. lol.


LoL.. Its not enough.. ;P I love my girl & I fought tooth & nail to find her & actually get her..


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow thats a beautiful T !! I'm jealous of you guys


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Why dont you just send you lady over to me? What! I thought it was a good idea... ;P


*

HA!  

Where she goes, *I* go 

(you know that just means a roadtrip to Texas, right? ) *


----------



## Redneck (Aug 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> HA!
> 
> ...


So.... Come on? :razz: Wait... Are you teasing me again? ;P


----------

